# 3D-Schleich Shooter



## Java-Freak (28. Dez 2006)

Hallo

Da ich einen einfachen 3D-Schleich Shooter in Java schreiben will, hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Ich wollte einen Editor schreiben mit dem man Karten und Fahrzeuge in 3d erstellen kann. Lohnt sich der Aufwand?

2. Kann man Google SketchUp Dateien verwenden?

3. Wie kann man ohne Server online spielen?


----------



## Campino (28. Dez 2006)

1. Das kommt darauf an, wieviele Karten du brauchst und wie du sie ansonsten erstellen willst. Ich denke, sie mit einen Editor zu erstellen, geht schneller, also jedes Mal von Hand einen neuen Code für die Karte zu schreiben, da holt man die Zeit für den Editor spätestens bei der 10 Karte wieder heraus. Wenn man auch Modelle aus 3D-Programmen (wie z.B. Google SketchUp) als Karten laden kannst, ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, da diese Programme die Funktionen dann schon bieten. 
Und wenn du den Editor einmal hast, kannst du ihn dem Spieler zur Verfügung stellen, dann kann er sich eigene Karten machen, was ich bei Spielen immer sehr zu schätzen weiß. 

2. Wenn du eine Möglichkeit findest, sie in Java zu laden. Ansonsten empfehle ich blender (www.blender3d.org), da gibt es massig Konverter für. 

3. Indem die Clients sich direkt ohne Umweg über einen Server verbinden. Du müsst dir was überlegen, welche Daten welcher Rechner wann an welchen anderen Rechner schicken muss, damit es nicht zu Problemen kommt...ich denke mit mehr als zwei Spielern ist das fast nicht schaffbar. 

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir einen Blick auf www.jmonkeyengine.com, eine in Java geschriebene 3D-Engine, die sich für dieses Projekt bestens eignet. Sie kann z.B. blender-Dateien laden (bzw. es gibt einen Konverter für blender->jme-XML-Format), nimmt dir viel Arbeit im 3D-Bereich ab, bietet bereits eine Spielschleife, die du nur noch erweitern musst usw.


----------



## Java-Freak (28. Dez 2006)

Ja, schon mal Danke für die schnelle Antworten. Den Editor werd ich sowieso den Spielern zu verfügung stellen, damit soll man dann auch Fahrzeuge erstellen können... Also als Spielprinziphab ich mir folgendes gedacht...
Es gibt zwei Teams mit 10 Spielern oder Bots und die sollen versuchen die Zentrale des anderen einzunehmen...


----------



## Xams (28. Dez 2006)

also noch mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Weiß jmd. hier einen guten Namen für sowas.. 
Noch ein paar nähere Einzelheiten: Das ganze wird ein Open Source Projekt, soll LAN geeignet werden und kostenlos zum Download bereitstehen. Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar.


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Dez 2006)

JKillerspiel? :bae:

Aber im Ernst: Ich bin in sowas auch ganz schlecht


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (29. Dez 2006)

Ich finde Namen aussuchen immer eine der tollsten Sachen an neuen Projekten


----------



## Campino (29. Dez 2006)

Name hängt stark vom Setting ab. Gerade bei ansonsten deutschen Spielen mit Gegenwarts/Zukunftshandlung empfehlen sich englische Namen, denke dir einen Begriff, einen Satz aus, der das Spiel möglichst genau beschreibt und übersetze ihn ins Englisch. 

Beispiel: 
3D-Schleich-Shooter
Englisch: 3D-Skulk-Shooter
könnte werden: Skulk3D, SkulkShooter, JSkulk o.ä.

Für ein mittelalterliches Setting empfiehlt sich, dasselbe mit lateinischen Begriffen. Falls du kein Latein kannst, hier ein Wörterbuch: 
http://www.auxilium-online.net/


----------



## Xams (29. Dez 2006)

jo, Sulk hört sich Wie kann ich denn Google SketchUp Dateienn  in Java laden?


----------



## Campino (2. Jan 2007)

Java-Freak: Es gibt da zwei nette Menschen. Sie heißen Sergey Brin und Larry Page. Sie haben eine Firma gegründet, die "Google" heißt. Von dieser Firma stammt nicht nur Google SketchUp, sondern auch eine unter www.google.de zu erreichende Webseite. Auf dieser Seite findest du ein Eingabefeld, dort könntest du z.B. "SketchUp java" eingeben. Wenn man dann noch auf "Suchen" klickt, erhält man eine Liste mit Links, die irgendetwas mit den eingegebenen Begriffen zu tun haben. Diese könnte man sich jetzt alle einzelnd ansehen. So etwas nennt man im übrigen Suchmaschine. 

ICH werde jetzt aber mal mein Projekt für den Infounterricht fertigstellen, das hier ist schließlich nicht MEIN Projekt. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Campino (2. Jan 2007)

Ach so, falls Google keine Ergebnisse liefert: Ich beschäftige mich seit vier Jahren mit 3D-Animation/Design und seit einem Jahr mit 3D unter Java. Von SketchUp habe ich erst durch dich erfahren. Das legt , vorallem wenn google nichts liefert, den Verdacht nahe, dass es keinen Konverter gibt. In diesem Fall empfehle ich ein weiteres Mal blender (www.blender3d.org, Open Source=>kostenlos), das zudem noch deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten bietet als SketchUp. Letzteres ist ganz nett, wenn man mal eben was machen möchte, für ernsthafte Arbeit erscheint es mir ungeeignet.


----------

